# 9.9hp evinrude what year?



## Mike Redmond (Aug 3, 2010)

Just bought a two cycle 9.9 evinrude regular leg manual start.I was told by the seller it was a 1979...tried the INTRODUCES system but it starts in the 1980's only,,,,model no. of my motor is10924B,,can someone enlighten me on this . Thanks


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 3, 2010)

Its a 79. Here's the weights of the motors.
I didnt know they had electric start on those little motors till I looked up your Size number.

1979 9.9hp Evinrude
15" shaft, manual start = 72lbs
15" shaft, elec Start = 77lbs
20" shaft, elec start = 82lbs
Reply With Quote


----------



## Mike Redmond (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks,but where do you go to find out what year it was...Mike


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 3, 2010)

put your number on Google. Lots of stuff comes up.
I have a 70 Evinrude 9.5 that still runs great.

I row so I don't use the motor much any more.


----------



## po1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mike you can access model years of most evinrudes here: https://shop.evinrude.com/ just click on model year guide top right hand of web page.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mike Redmond said:


> Thanks,but where do you go to find out what year it was...Mike



*Here is a LINK to help you determine any of the pre 1979 Johnsons. 
*
https://www.marineengine.com/manuals/johnson/

*Here is a LINK to help you determine any of the pre 1979 Evinrudes.
*
https://www.marineengine.com/manuals/evinrude/

*Johnson & Evinrude 1979-2007 outboard motor model code explanation 
*
https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/omc_model_code.htm

*Here is some very good reading for you and your motor. Enjoy!!*

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm

Enjoy your motor (very good and dependable when serviced and maintained!!

cajuncook1


----------

